# Long Sleeve Thermal t-shirts



## rudezen (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of one of the fulfillment companies that offers a long sleeve t-shirt in a thermal style?


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Zazzle has quite a few long sleeves, not sure if any are thermal.


----------



## godier (Dec 25, 2007)

is that the t shirt print the logo on t shirt?


----------



## znzinc (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you get the thermals you were looking for ?


----------



## rudezen (Dec 18, 2007)

Negative, znzinc. I know that I could get them through a screenprinter but I was hoping that a DTG service such as Cafepress or Printfection might add them.


----------

